

7 Food Hacks to Stay Alert Without Caffeine - chaostheory
http://zenhabits.net/2008/02/7-food-hacks-to-stay-alert-without-caffeine/

======
kingnothing
Taking a vitamin B complex will give you a good boost of energy for a few
hours. Beyond that, if you don't regularly take a multivitamin, now is a good
time to start. I'd bet many people would be surprised at how much better they
feel after a couple of days of taking one -- it seems that plenty of people
have vitamin and mineral deficiencies in their diets that they aren't even
aware of.

------
recursionlimit
> Go Meatless.

No.

> reduce the amount of meat in your diet.

No.

Other than that it's a decent list.

------
edw519
If you did nothing else except #3, you'd be halfway home.

